# Problem mit jcouchdb und CouchDB - UTF8 kein gültiger Zeichentyp



## MadBlue (8. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stricke gerade an einer WebAnwendung die mit CouchDB arbeiten soll. Als API verwende ich jcouchdb.

Leider hab ich hier ein generelleres Problem... sobald ich ein Document anlgegen möchte (ggf. auch bei anderen Zugriffsarten, noch nicht getestet...) bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung mit dem Code 415 (nicht unterstützter Content-Type)

Hab das CouchDB log dann auf debug gestellt und mir das log angesehen.


```
[Sun, 08 Feb 2015 16:13:17 GMT] [debug] [<0.2948.0>] 'POST' /tripme/ {1,1} from "127.0.0.1"
Headers: [{'Connection',"Keep-Alive"},
          {'Content-Encoding',"UTF-8"},
          {'Content-Length',"14"},
          {'Content-Type',"application/json"},
          {'Host',"localhost:5984"}]
[Sun, 08 Feb 2015 16:13:17 GMT] [debug] [<0.2948.0>] OAuth Params: []
[Sun, 08 Feb 2015 16:13:17 GMT] [debug] [<0.2948.0>] Minor error in HTTP request: {bad_ctype,
                                                   ["UTF-8",
                                                    " is not a supported content encoding."]}
[Sun, 08 Feb 2015 16:13:17 GMT] [debug] [<0.2948.0>] Stacktrace: [{couch_httpd,maybe_decompress,2,
                                      [{file,"couch_httpd.erl"},{line,580}]},
                                  {couch_httpd,json_body,1,
                                      [{file,"couch_httpd.erl"},{line,563}]},
                                  {couch_httpd_db,db_req,2,
                                      [{file,"couch_httpd_db.erl"},
                                       {line,248}]},
                                  {couch_httpd_db,do_db_req,2,
                                      [{file,"couch_httpd_db.erl"},
                                       {line,234}]},
                                  {couch_httpd,handle_request_int,5,
                                      [{file,"couch_httpd.erl"},{line,318}]},
                                  {mochiweb_http,headers,5,
                                      [{file,"mochiweb_http.erl"},{line,94}]},
                                  {proc_lib,init_p_do_apply,3,
                                      [{file,"proc_lib.erl"},{line,239}]}]
[Sun, 08 Feb 2015 16:13:17 GMT] [info] [<0.2948.0>] 127.0.0.1 - - POST /tripme/ 415
[Sun, 08 Feb 2015 16:13:17 GMT] [debug] [<0.2948.0>] httpd 415 error response:
 {"error":"bad_content_type","reason":"UTF-8 is not a supported content encoding."}
```

Ich habe die letzten Stunden fleißig gegooglet und heraus bekommen das es in einer viel, viel älteren Version von CouchDB einen ähnlichen Fehler gab. Aber der sollte keine Relevant mehr für mich haben...

Hat hier jemand ein wenig, oder ein wenig mehr Erfahrung mit CouchDB und kann mir vielleict weiter helfen?

Schonmal vielen Dank!

Sören


----------



## Tobse (8. Feb 2015)

Ich kenne CouchDB nicht. Aber dass eine Software UTF-8 ablehnt ist schon sehr strange. Versuch vllt einfach mal UTF8 (anstatt UTF-8) anzugeben. Oder probier ein anderes encoding.


----------



## MadBlue (8. Feb 2015)

Hey! Danke für die Antwort!

Ich habe ja keinen direkten Einfluss auf die Codierung der HTTP Nachricht, das erledigt die jcouchdb API. 

Sören


----------



## Tobse (8. Feb 2015)

Hm, das ist natürlich blöd. Wenn du jcouchdb nicht anweisen kannst, ein anderes Encoding zu nutzen bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ich meine: es ist ein Service, eine API und ein SDK dazu. Wenn das schon am encoding scheitert ist da ziemlich viel im argen.


----------



## MadBlue (8. Feb 2015)

Hab's mit lightcouch getestet statt jcouchdb... damit funktioniert es... die andere API wäre mir aber lieber...


----------

